# ... Safety?



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/1052_power-planer.htm

"Robert J. McMahon is a master carpenter with over 20 years of experience. He has worked on many restoration projects of old, period homes in the Philadelphia area, as well as ecologically friendly and environmentally clean homes in Massachusetts. He has a passion for building furniture."

I thought it was hilarious when i first saw him use the hand plane, but when he pulled out the power planer… not so much :S

http://www.expertvillage.com/expert/1866.htm?page=1&index=0


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

is this a joke?

what the …..


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

He's something else! I'll stay with my #4 and #5 hand planes thank you.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

made me wanna go there right now, and punch him in the face with a #8 …. and I'm not even an aggressive person.

8iowa, I dont think I've EVER seen anyone use one of those power planers…


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I conclude that he must be a master carpenter with mad skills, since he managed to have all his fingers intact after practicing 20 years of maverick carpentry


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

that's hilarious, just a matter of time before he loses something he's attached to.master carpenter MA.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't look at videos here at work, but anything from expert villiage on youtube, I do not give any credit to. I have sent them several comments telling them to pull their videos and what mistakes they are making. I am sure this one sounds similar.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks like he tried to plane a cement floor with the handplane right before planing the wood with the way the chunks of wood were coming out and his demonstration of trying to plane the endgrain with one hand while holding the unclamped board…WTF? If I had never used a handplane and watched this video, I would go out and buy the power planer without even considering a handplane. And then, I would take it out of the box, plug it and, and promptly cut off one of my fingers with it. Those videos should be deleted.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

What kind of "expert" doesn't have a Vise for work holding? It appers the expert is reading right out of a book and demostrating said inforation without having the foundation to implement it properly. Who holds a bord on edge by hand while trying to use a hand plane? ....... A Newbie is the only thing I can come up with….


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

how does this guy get 5000+ views. Got to be paying for the top search engines and then getting a nickel every time someone hits his site with the ads. only reason I can think of. My videos have been out there 6 months and only have a few hundred views.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

What, he doesn't own a miter saw?


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

HOW IS THIS MAN STILL ALIVE?!!! I could only watch one of these videos. First of all, this guy shows several indicators that he is drunk off his gourd! When he reaches across the blades to turn on the power planer, I thought he was going to lose some fingers. After he turned the power planer around and planed toward his body, I had to turn it off.
This guy is the poster child for "Shop Safety!"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow


----------

